# So getting cooler and want to know what you are working on.



## mama879

I would love to see what everyone is working on. Have you gone to any fiber festivals. What do you have planned to work on. Just wondering as I have been in a slump for a long time have not even picked up any needles since I got out of the hospital many months ago. I need a kick start ladies.


----------



## Rjkda

No fiber festivals for me. I’m currently working on two toddler blankets, switching back and forth between the two for variety.


----------



## fortunate1

Hats, there is a non profit locally asking for warm things. Among the list was hats...so hats it is!!


----------



## MMWRay

I would love to go to SAFF in the mountains of NC but it doesn't look like it is going to happen. I have been knitting a couple of knit hats and matching dickies as a gift.


----------



## runflyski

I seem to always have 5 or 6 projects going at once.
1. Hats that I can grab 'n go...mindless patterns that I can knit while waiting in line.
2. Knit animals to donate for Christmas.
3. Mittens and fingerless mitts.
4. Various unfinished projects.
I love to knit shawls! However, where I live, NOBODY wears shawls.


----------



## luree

Just finished a test knit sweater that I really love. Working on sweater for the little grand babies. A new one to arrive around Christmas day.


----------



## RitaMc

I am trying to reduce my stash, which is mostly RHSS so I am knitting 6 inch squares to send to the Freinds of the Pine Ridge Indian reservation where they are joined with other donated squares into lap robes. I usually have 3 or 4 projects going at once and have 3 shawls going too. One for my grand-daughter , 1 for me as I love shawls and 1 for donation.


----------



## 2019MR3.74

I knit/crochet blankets for our local hospital and they tell me that finger puppets are always a hit.


----------



## gardenpoet

I always have too many projects going on! Right now: 1. Started weaving a recycled blue jean rug with linen warp; 2. Half way through with an Old Friend pullover for a daughter; 3. Just ordered yarn (on sale of course) for a cardi for another daughter; 4. Hemming two rugs I wove to put in the annual sale of the Seattle Weavers Guild (Oct 27-29); 5. Spinning enough yarn to knit a cardi for myself. Just finished a test knit cowl I did out of yarn I spun from fiber for Fiber Frolics too!


----------



## kaypriest

Trying to divide time between too many fiber projects. Did a walk around my house and realized how much fiber to spin is stored (hiding) in too many places, so am making time for spinning. Still, I'm wondering how much yarn I'll be adding to the already overflowing yarn stash. I do make things to sell so hoping many items will find a new home.


----------



## leftyknitter21

Just finishing up a sweater/vest. Still have to sew the seams and do the neck and arm ribbing. 
Have an afghan that I put up during the summer that I'm about ready to start on again since the weather isn't so hot now.


----------



## Candycounter1

mama879 said:


> I would love to see what everyone is working on. Have you gone to any fiber festivals. What do you have planned to work on. Just wondering as I have been in a slump for a long time have not even picked up any needles since I got out of the hospital many months ago. I need a kick start ladies.


i am
Working on these two right now, shawls.


----------



## edithann

Working on hats, texting gloves for donations and charity show.


----------



## ilmacheryl

A year ago, we moved from Kansas to Minnesota to be closer to one of our sons and also to be closer to the VA hospital. Hubby gets most of his health care at the VA and the hour+ drive in Kansas was getting harder. Here, we are close (10 minutes to either). So, I have been weaving scarves for the VA. My goal has been 20 scarves and I have just three to go. While 20 scarves will be just a drop in the bucket, at least there will be 20 vets who will be a little warmer this winter. We live in a senior living building, and when I told several friends what I was doing and that I had only brought “good” yarn with me and had gotten rid of most of my acrylic. You wouldn’t believe how much yarn was donated to me for this project. Of course, my handspun is still languishing in my stash.


----------



## Morgan Girl

Just finished a pair of socks for a friend. Couldn't resist making them for her as her name is Lisa, and the yarn's name is "Lisa". Started another pair of socks, and have yarn that I have to untangle and wash so that I can make a scarf out of it. It is tangled, but not horribly so, but reeked of cigarette smoke. I hung it outside under the overhang for almost 2 weeks and the smell has diminished enough that I can work with it to untangle, make a hank out of it and wash it, then rewind so I can use it.


----------



## sheherazade

A mosaic sweater that I started for our adult daughter for her birthday LAST Nov. It's languished long enough.
Baby blankets with matching hats and toys to use up stash and for my great grandma's gift box for the "someday" greats.
A dog coat for our son's only child, his fur baby.


----------



## slaxen

Sorry no photos. I am making my sister hats since she is moving from Florida to Northern England . Then I will start a sweater for myself. When I get in a knitting rut I knit small things for charity- that always makes me feel better.


----------



## silkandwool

No fiber festivals for me. My stash is too large now.
I'm knitting a pocket shawl for my youngest sister.


----------



## spins2knit

LOL! I have a scarf, a cowl, a blanket, and 2 sweaters on the needles right now. I need to finish something!
Oh, yeah and a pair of fingerless mitts...

And that doesn't count the fibers yet to spin.


----------



## ngaira

luree said:


> Just finished a test knit sweater that I really love. Working on sweater for the little grand babies. A new one to arrive around Christmas day.


Everyone will be awaiting this years Xmas present which isn't far away now


----------



## ngaira

ngaira said:


> Everyone will be awaiting this years Xmas present which isn't far away now


Hope this hasn't done it again. The post is not mine, just the reply


----------



## wordancer

Just took the side strips off the loom for my rug woven with jacob wool and duh, ran out of the dark gray so had to be a bit creative. Now just need to sew the rug together. Still want want to work on knitting ,weaving, spinning UFOs, such a challenge as I want to start new projects!


----------



## marinda

mama879 said:


> I would love to see what everyone is working on. Have you gone to any fiber festivals. What do you have planned to work on. Just wondering as I have been in a slump for a long time have not even picked up any needles since I got out of the hospital many months ago. I need a kick start ladies.


Here it is getting warmer. Into summer. Can't wait for some rain.
Working on a little cardigan with a moss stich collar. Done fronts, back and one sleeve. Also got another two project only needing buttons


----------



## gardenpoet

kaypriest said:


> Trying to divide time between too many fiber projects. Did a walk around my house and realized how much fiber to spin is stored (hiding) in too many places, so am making time for spinning. Still, I'm wondering how much yarn I'll be adding to the already overflowing yarn stash. I do make things to sell so hoping many items will find a new home.


I feel ya, sistah! Maybe post things for sale here on KP? It's getting to be holiday gift buying time...


----------



## Laurpud

mama879 said:


> I would love to see what everyone is working on. Have you gone to any fiber festivals. What do you have planned to work on. Just wondering as I have been in a slump for a long time have not even picked up any needles since I got out of the hospital many months ago. I need a kick start ladies.


I'm working on my second Gramps by Tin Can Knits for a grandson, 









Also a stole for myself, when I don't have the headspace for the sweater.









Next month is my local fiber festival, & I'm looking forward to it SO MUCH!


----------



## Kimbo58

I am almost finished a cardigan for Hubby & while I was trying to find a zipper long enough, I broke my golden rule & started a baby cardigan. I have finally got some sock yarn from Yarn Paradise (4×100 gram balls for $8 AusD) & will finally try my hand at socks, once I have sewn the other 2 together.


----------



## cat_woman

I'm working on two test knit pullovers right now. Almost finished one and just started the other. I just finished crocheting a new lunch bag for myself for work last night. I dont have pics yet of any of them. I have so many UFOs I always have something going. I have some mauve merino fibre I want to finish spinning. I started it for tour de fleece, but it got put on the back burner. I need to start my Christmas knitting. Im late this year so I may be sending them out really late. 🤪 
Well I hope you get your mojo back. I know it's hard to get going sometimes. Even though I have so many projects, sometimes I just lose interest for a while. Then one day I feel like knitting/crocheting/spinning again. Sometimes we just need a break.


----------



## KateLyn11

Nothing. My dominant hand is giving me grief so I am listening to it and giving it a rest.


----------



## Irene Kidney

slaxen said:


> Sorry no photos. I am making my sister hats since she is moving from Florida to Northern England . Then I will start a sweater for myself. When I get in a knitting rut I knit small things for charity- that always makes me feel better.


England UK? If so she’ll notice the difference in temperature.


----------

